# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم McnPro-Box  Mcnpro Box version 3.07

## Shamseldeen Victory

Mcnpro Box version 3.07  *Mcnpro Box Suite version 2.0.8 included:*  Mcnpro Box Official Main version 3.0.7 *New!!*Mcnpro Box ChinaRes Editor version 1.2.1   *What's new for Mcnpro box version 3.0.7 ?*  Mcnpro box main firmware update to 1.10Mstar IMEI change function added _(first in the world)_Mstar Vcom USB driver addedMTK "No licensed to produce" repair function addedMTK Touch calibration algorithm improvedMTK boot update(Now Support many new Flash ICs)MTK Nv data function ImprovedMTK boot "test mode" algorithm improvedSpreadtrum USB Scan function Complete changedSpreadtrum boot improved & support all CPUsSpreadtrum New flash ICs addedOM CPU add new boot (5230&5210UP)Other small report bugs fixed   *ChinaRes Editor version 1.2.1* Information check at Mcnpro Box related section*Upgrading from Previous Versions:* Version of 3.0.7 is a maintenance release. so we are recommend all customers running prior versions upgrade to last version be more stability! As usual, new version is available for all customers with valid, To download that from الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] !

----------

